# holster for taurus judge



## fredgart (Aug 26, 2009)

I am looking for a leather belt holster for a judge with 3" cylinder and 3" barrel. Need help finding one. Any suggestions?


Fred


----------



## camaro*73 (Feb 19, 2010)

This site has some nice holsters.
http://frontierleatherworks.com/TAURUS45410.html

------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Taurus 617SS2 7rd .357 Snub Nose Revolver
Taurus Judge 5rd .45/.410 Matte Stainless Revolver
Taurus PT 738 .380acp w/ 2 Magazines
2nd Gen Glock 17 9mm w/ 2 Magazines
3rd Gen Glock 22 .40 S&W RTF2 w/ Night Sights & 4 Magazines


----------



## fredgart (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks Camero. I just ordered one made for the three inch cylinder from hunter at Cabela's.


----------

